# Xport Flatbed Four Bike Rack.



## Bearhog (Feb 10, 2011)

XPORT Flatbed Four Bike Rack. Used about five times. Fits 2inch receiver hitch. Heavy duty construction.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You'll need to add your asking price.


----------



## Bearhog (Feb 10, 2011)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You'll need to add your asking price.


Great point! I paid $200 brand new so I'm asking $85.

Thanks for the reminder

BH


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

While I don't have this brand of rack, I have one just like it and I love it. Very easy to load the bikes and it works well with newer bikes that don't have a typical crossbar.


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

what do you think shipping would cost for this and are you willing to pack and ship? I wish I would of known a week ago I went right through snellville. 60178 ship to zip.


----------



## Bearhog (Feb 10, 2011)

NAturedog2 said:


> what do you think shipping would cost for this and are you willing to pack and ship? I wish I would of known a week ago I went right through snellville. 60178 ship to zip.


Darn the luck! I sent you a PM back. More than willing to pack up and ship. because its so heavy it could be costly that's why I priced it where I did.

BTW, that's what most people in Snellville, "go right through"


----------

